# Food Processor Advice please



## cambournepete (18 Dec 2010)

We think we need a new food processor.

We have a Magimix 5200.
The first motor I burnt out making dough  
Now SWMBO has rounded off the spindle and main chopping blade chopping frozen raspberries, something she has done many times before. The blade dug into the bottom of the bowl which is now damaged and stuck, stripping the spindle. The man we spoke to in a cook shop today said it's only the second time he's heard of it happening, but now the blade sticks on the spindle every time we use it. A repair by Magimix will cost well over £100 
Looks like I could replace bowl, blade and spindle myself for £86, but is this good money after bad...?

So, anyone recommend an alternative?

We looked at a cuisineart in the cook shop, which we thought was really well made.

Any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## matt (18 Dec 2010)

Why not another Magimix? In fact, for £86 I'd repair the original. They're generally bombproof. My mum still has the one bought about 30 years ago. She broke the spindle once but replaced it straight away and it's been fine since. My wife swears by her 5200 - it takes some punishment, including making dough. Perhaps you got a Friday afternoon one?


----------



## Jake (19 Dec 2010)

Has to be second-hand Robot-Coupe, same company but trade and unburstable. No glitz, no glamour, but a proper machine.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Dec 2010)

We are Kenwood Chef enthusiasts, (last one went for 40 years and is in the shed awaiting a sale).

Pete if you go to Amazon web page and request a search for the KC Major it will come in at around £400+.

Dont purchase, but I reckon withing the week you will get an offer in your emails from Amazon of around £250 with all accessories.


----------



## misterfish (19 Dec 2010)

We've had a Magimix for yeaqrs and been underwhelmed by it it's performance and build quality - despite all the rave reviews we've read and heard on radio and TV.

We had a similar problem with the spindle which had to be replaced. We had problems with the main bowl and lid which were difficult to fit together and seat on the machine. We were sent replacements that were better (at least usable), but the quality of the plastic is still poor and has many cracks. We bought a further lid but found the whole thing awkward to use. Currently it is on the shelf in the garage.

Since then we've used a Kitchenaid mixer and liquidiser and found them so much better.

Misterfish


----------



## miles_hot (19 Dec 2010)

Another vote for Kenwood - my parents have one and dad uses it to make batches of 12-16 loaves at a time and in the last 10 years or so has had no real problems. Ours does great service.

Miles


----------



## dickm (19 Dec 2010)

Another vote for the Chef! We are on our third or fourth in about 40 years, not because any failed, but because we traded up and usually sold the previous one for what we originally paid. Currently on a two year old Major we got for £22.50 out of ScotAds, but occasionally have to borrow our older Chef back from daughter to use one of the attachments that is not interchangeable.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Dec 2010)

miles_hot":247jmep1 said:


> Another vote for Kenwood - my parents have one and dad uses it to make batches of 12-16 loaves at a time and in the last 10 years or so has had no real problems. Ours does great service.
> 
> Miles




What does he bake them in? A kiln.


----------



## miles_hot (20 Dec 2010)

devonwoody":3w2toj0x said:


> miles_hot":3w2toj0x said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for Kenwood - my parents have one and dad uses it to make batches of 12-16 loaves at a time and in the last 10 years or so has had no real problems. Ours does great service.
> ...


 Nah, just a massive session of sequential rise and bake with batches at various stages through the evening. SWIMBO does 3-5 pounds at once but she uses her hands as we think it gives a nicer texture.

Miles


----------



## bugbear (20 Dec 2010)

miles_hot":3ujnp76w said:


> Another vote for Kenwood - my parents have one and dad uses it to make batches of 12-16 loaves at a time and in the last 10 years or so has had no real problems. Ours does great service.
> 
> Miles



Kenwoods are very well made, and very good at what they do, but a food processor is not the same thing. There's some overlap, but some distinctness too.

Ditto dedicated blenders, to a lesser degree.

BugBear


----------



## knappers (20 Dec 2010)

We have a Magimix 5200 food processor, and an old Kenwood Chef (got to be 35 yrs old) food mixer. Both are excellent tools, but for different purposes IMHO.

Si.


----------



## miles_hot (20 Dec 2010)

Now I'm confused - what's the difference between a Kenwood and a Processor? 

Miles


----------



## knappers (20 Dec 2010)

Food processor looks like this ;







and has very fast spinning rotary chopping blades like ;






and 








A food mixer looks like this ;






has a rotating (and spinning) spindle for bread making and food mixing or beating like ;






and






Si.


----------



## dickm (20 Dec 2010)

knappers":3obi3dpe said:


> We have a Magimix 5200 food processor, and an old Kenwood Chef (got to be 35 yrs old) food mixer. Both are excellent tools, but for different purposes IMHO.


With the right accessories, I reckon the Chef will do everything a processor will, but that may be because when we tried a processor, we didn't get on with it.


----------



## treeturner123 (20 Dec 2010)

Generally I love the Kenwood. However, the limited capacity and girth of the liquidiser for anything other than fully liquid ingredients is the main reason that I would like a food processor as well. I borrow my parent's FP for making pate and the like. However having used it, I would only ever make bread dough with a Kenwood. Ours is over 30 years old and still goes well.
Phil


----------



## Sollenne (7 Aug 2011)

If you’re going to buy new mixer, look for large feeding tube so it can take whole fruits and veggies without you having to cut them and waste precious time.


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Aug 2011)

SWIMBO hardly ever uses her processor... Nor the Kenwood Chef I wanted to get repaired.. 
I think the processor is a Kenwood too, but the only use it gets is once a year when it is marrow chutney and/or green tomato chutney time. 

I don't like either! 

So I just print off the labels!


----------



## Kalimna (7 Aug 2011)

We have both the Kenwood Chef and a magimix. Cant fault either for the job they do, and as posted above, they are a little bit different. Mixer (Kenwood in this instance) much better at making cake mixes and bread dough, processor (Magimix) much better at making big things smaller and also good at pastry. The kenwood (and other mixers) frequently have a processor attachment, but they tend to be much smaller in capacity. 
Im not really sure it matters which processor you go for, if you are at the Kenwood/KitchenAid/Magimix end of the market. But bear in mind that if you do go for a Magimix, then you will at least have a few spare blades....

Adam S


----------



## virtu (8 Aug 2011)

I've got Tefal by Jamie Oliver about a year ago and being a bit sceptic at the time, price also quite reasonable, it does its job very well, so well pleased with it still.

(http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jamie-Oliver-DO ... B002EEP0BE)


----------

